# Ham Balls



## ballagh (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried this?  I am going to pound them into baseball size balls and inject them with my sauce of tomato soup/brown sugar/etc.

Would you just place them on the rack or use a tray or foil to set them on?  Trying to do this so I can put some sauce on them without making a huge mess inside the propane smoker.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 23, 2006)

I would use something like an aluminum lasagna pan to save the insides of your smoker. Good Luck!


----------



## ballagh (Dec 23, 2006)

you think it will smoke and heat properly still?  I have never used any type of pan inside a smoker, always just put it on the racks,

Thanks


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2006)

Ya might turn em a few times during the smoke if you put em in a pan

Or you might put them on a raised rack (I have a cooling rack with 1/2 square holes for different items) or directly on the smoker racks and put the pan under to catch the drippings. 

Just a couple of thoughts.. I don't know what you're smoking on so it's hard to say. Good Luck

Keep Smokin


----------

